# Wow the Knicks are in BAD shape....and i dont mean the payoffs!!!



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Some things ive been thinking about and have come up with these 10 points on the knicks future.

1. Marbury's contarct is gonna handicap the knicks for a while and hes a solid PG at best whos not effective in big games.

2. Allen Houston and his giant contract still lingers and is killing the knicks salary cap wise...see above and he only plays about 25 games a year!

3. Tim thomas will never be a star and will always just be an OK player that never reached his potential...should have kept van horn.

4. the GM is an idiot.

5. Mohammad is a solid backup but not a starter.

6. No 1st round picks this year.

7. Gm is an idiot.

8. Shandon Anderson might be one of the most worthless players in the NBA.

9. Lenny Wilkins is not a great head coach...see his last few jobs.

10. No Money to bring in solid players like Sheed, Houston and Marbury are spending it!


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm sorry and where were we before? Same place except instead of Marbury and Tim Thomas it was Sprewell/Van Horn and Eisley taking up cap space. Rookies would have never played. Layden is an idiot if thats your point. Don't come here to piss people off because I'm already pissed off as it is. Leave now to save yourself from a verbal beating...:upset:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> I'm sorry and where were we before? Same place except instead of Marbury and Tim Thomas it was Sprewell/Van Horn and Eisley taking up cap space. Rookies would have never played. Layden is an idiot if thats your point. Don't come here to piss people off because I'm already pissed off as it is. Leave now to save yourself from a verbal beating...:upset:


Heh I'm guessing you aren't familiar with our friend mixum here. The best bet is to ignore his messages you don't care for and move on, as I wouldn't count on him returning to respond.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

mixum is what I like to call special.

TIMMAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Dont make that bet*

knicks are in bad shape....tell me im wrong.


LMAO


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

The Knicks arn't in the best of shapes but they are not hopeless. Some of the points you gave would be arguable, such as Marbury don't being a top PG and TT not ever being mroe than a ok player (though you are most likely right on that ><) Some points I agree with you, such as Anderson being total crap, some I don't, such as the GM being an idiot, unless you mean Layden (probably not). I would like to give IT at least one whole season before judging him. IT hasn't even had the chance to experience FA and the offseason with the Knicks yet. With a healthy team next year I am willing to bet, and even place money on it, that the knicks are top 5 in the East AT LEAST.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Dont make that bet*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> knicks are in bad shape....tell me im wrong.
> 
> 
> LMAO



WOAH I NEVER SAW THIS COMING WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO MY TEMAS?


OMFG WE R IN BAD SHAPE HELP!!!
























SOMEBODY LEHP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

I think I feel that sharp pain in my head, that can only mean that post caused my IQ to go down


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wish my Bulls were as messed up as the Knicks.

Yeah it sucks when you're money is suck in guys like Houston and Marbury.

How do you think Bulls fans feel...our cap space is being taken up by Antonio Davis, JYD, and Eddie Robinson...hell even Scottie Pippen is just eating money for nothing...

Or how about the Magic...they have a ton of cap space tied up in a guy, Grant Hill, who hasn't played in forever and probably will never play again...

The only thing bad for the Knicks is that they won't have a draft pick in what is probably going to be a crappy draft anyways...would you have drafted someone better than Marbury? Not likely.

The Knicks need an offseason to get their talent to congeal better. 

And Sweetney looks like he's going to be a nice lil' player.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

i dont think you can really knock tim thomas anymore...


keith van horn 2004 playoff avg.

2 games

5 ppg
3 reb
2 ast
.5 stl
2 to
.211 shooting
.250 3pt.

ouch.


at least wit tim, he has always upped his production during the playoffs...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> i dont think you can really knock tim thomas anymore...
> 
> 
> ...


Van Horn is garbage. Watching him out there airball a shot over Chauncey Billups from 4 feet away from the cup was just sad. He is nice person, but he shrivels up like a raisin once the spotlight beams on him. He is going to be traded to Utah watch.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Why in the world would Utah want this guy? The amount of cap space that he takes up was traded by them for 3 first round picks this year and they could do something similar again for each of the two remaining years on his contract.

The Bucks are stuck with this guy unless they trade him for yet another terrible contract like Dikembe Mutombo or Tim Thomas who he has already been traded for. Utah has none so they won't get him.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

in keiths defense he has a broken middle finger. regardless, he sucks.

lets get Postell back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> lets get Postell back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

van Horns scoring outburst of 8 points last night upped his avg to 6 per game...But his dominance on the boards snaring 2 rebounds hurt him a bit there..

Funny how quiet the KVH supporters have become...

Ild take Postell over Anderson in a minute


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey , if you are a shooter with a broken middle finger, you ain't shooting squat and you know it. With it taped to the other finger it makes it tough to do anything...including catch the ball or board.. See KT and others who have had it. He isn't great but he's playin against the best Defensive team in the league and he's injured.....be objective. (yeah, yeah, yeah, I know KT has done better but he IS tougher.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

alfa,i have played with broken fingers and it didnt turn me into Mr Donut....

Keith is keith


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> van Horns scoring outburst of 8 points last night upped his avg to 6 per game...But his dominance on the boards snaring 2 rebounds hurt him a bit there..
> 
> Funny how quiet the KVH supporters have become...
> ...


He has a broken middle finger and is going up against one of the most underrated players in the league.

Tprince is the shiznit. Probably my favorite small forward, and when he's on the floor he owns KVH.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Prince had better be goodm he's the reason they give for not taking Melo. Guess I should say Darko had better be good too...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Prince had better be goodm he's the reason they give for not taking Melo. Guess I should say Darko had better be good too...



Darko and Prince > Than mister I won't enter the games because there's sand in my vagina.


Prince is one of those players, where if you like basketball, you like his game, he knows how to play, he does a lot of little things, he is versatile, quite, and best of all he studies up on his match ups.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Tee hee. 

Yeah, but in a couple of years that biatch with the vagina will be the best SF in the league, while the quiet guy and the big guy witht he hairdo will still be scrapping for minutes and quitely studying their opponents.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Tee hee.
> 
> Yeah, but in a couple of years that biatch with the vagina will be the best SF in the league, while the quiet guy and the big guy witht he hairdo will still be scrapping for minutes and quitely studying their opponents.


Tayshun Prince will be an all star, look at his production, Next year will be his third season.

Milicic will be a dominant center, those two combined are much better than the second coming of Glenn Robinson.


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

i can see darko having a career average of about 6.7 pts and 3.1 boards. i think such a bad move to not take melo, if they took him they could have a line-up of billups,hamilton,melo,sheed,wallace and prince off the bench, which could be a title contender. instead thay have a worthless bench warmer, i dont think he will amount to anything ever. but its just my personal opinion


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

i dont really like prince but i respect his talent and think he will be a good player, but i dont think he will ever amount to what carmelo will amount to.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Tayshun Prince will be an all star, look at his production, Next year will be his third season.


He's okay, he's got good nerves, but what production? Hes at 10pts 5 rebs in 33 mins. So whats he gonna get to 13 pts 5.5 rebs in two more years, when Melo is at 24/7?



> Milicic will be a dominant center,


Based on summer league I guess. I wasn't aware he had a single dominant minute yet in the NBA.



> those two combined are much better than the second coming of Glenn Robinson.


By what possible measure?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think milicic will be a good player. tmac in his rookie year got like 20 mpg, same with j oneal, curry etc. not getting minutes doesnt mean much, since not only is he a rookie, but hes also a european, so hes a project X2.

no way prince will be an all star. Not unless the east turns into a giant crap hole.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> i think milicic will be a good player. tmac in his rookie year got like 20 mpg, same with j oneal, curry etc. not getting minutes doesnt mean much, since not only is he a rookie, but hes also a european, so hes a project X2


Who said anything about minutes, it was the word dominant I was speaking to. And Kobe, T-Mac, Garnett, all showed serious flashes of brilliance in their rookie years. You could see the talent, however raw and unbridled. How many moments of awe were there from hairdo this year?

I'm not saying I think he's junk, but he's not shown shinola yet.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> He's okay, he's got good nerves, but what production? Hes at 10pts 5 rebs in 33 mins. So whats he gonna get to 13 pts 5.5 rebs in two more years, when Melo is at 24/7?
> ...


Tayshun is a wing player, His blocks have gone through the roof with his miinutes as have his steals, look at his totals.


He does 10 and 5 with Ben wallace and Rasheed and Mehmet Okur Lying around, and he scores 10 on 47% shooting - incredibly smart shot selection.

He'll be a 15 8 1 1 player whose presence makes the wing that much harder to play on in detroit, if Rip goes down expect to see that total go up.


For the Playoffs he is averaging 15 8 3 and 1 against a guard heavy team while keeping about the same MPG average. 


This kid is quality.



Milicic, well, have you seen him? He just man he moves so well he's so much bigger, nearly every possession he is allowed in he gets a defensive play, I have seen him defend low in the post well, come out to the wing to move up on guards.


The kid is just skilled, my personal opinion, but Melo, who will be a god player will always have that me first mentatility and it will drive some teammates up the wall. He will lack chemistry with his teams , and this will prevent him from achieving anything as a 1st option.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Tayshun is a wing player, His blocks have gone through the roof with his miinutes as have his steals, look at his totals.
> ...


Good answers, your points have merit.

I just see Melo as a machine. Their games are totally different, so don't think I'm comparing styles, but something in his approach reminds me of James Worthy, in the way you could just give him the ball and he'd get it in the hole. Like clockwork. Melo will be a machine.

But he *is* a prima, and they can be irksome.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah...he's got attitude but he's young. Remember....the kid would be a sophmore in college. Plus...he's never had anyone stop him. He just needs a dose of humility.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

WHATS A PRIMA


----------

